# geflochtene Schnur und Schnurfett



## MiG-21 (16. Oktober 2007)

Hat jemand Erfahrung mit Schnurfett bei geflochtener Schnur. Wie fettet man am besten die Geflochtene. Meine Spule ist bereits bespult. Muß die Schnur zum Fetten wieder runter ? Oder hat jemand eine pfiffige Idee. Ich danke herzlich.#c


----------



## Denni_Lo (16. Oktober 2007)

*AW: geflochtene Schnur und Schnurfett*

Was willst Du? Die Schnur fetten, für was soll das bitte gut sein|kopfkrat

Habe noch nie mein Geflecht geschmiert, wofür denn auch, um Abrieb zu vermeiden fische ich mit einer 1-2 m langem Fluorcarbon Schnur die ich an das Geflecht mit einem Allbright Knoten binde.


----------



## MiG-21 (19. Oktober 2007)

*AW: geflochtene Schnur und Schnurfett*

Danke, die Werbung verspricht ein paar meter und weniger ausfasern. Ich habe keine Erfahrungen damit. Hat denn jemand schon mal Fett ausprobiert ?


----------



## Ostseestipper (20. Oktober 2007)

*AW: geflochtene Schnur und Schnurfett*

Wenn Du etwas ausprobieren willst, dann nimm Silikonspray. Kannst damit direkt auf die aufgespulte Schnur sprühen. Ich habe es auch schon gemacht. Gab jedenfalls keine Probleme dadurch. Bei bereits versiegelten/beschichteten Schnüren habe ich es aber nicht gemacht. Warum auch? |kopfkrat
Einige Meter mehr Weite können durchaus drin sein, Wunder sollte man aber nicht erwarten. Gegen Aufrauen wird es Dir nicht helfen.

Gruß Mark


----------



## MiG-21 (20. Oktober 2007)

*AW: geflochtene Schnur und Schnurfett*

Dankeschön, Spray ist auch eine Idee. Ich habe jetzt etwas Fett liegen, werde es aber erst eonmal liegen lassen, bis ich neue geflochtene aufspule. Dann werde ich mal die Schnur durch das Fett ziehen.


----------

